# Denon 591 Issue syncing with BD player



## naveethm (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello,

From last week I am not able to view video from my bd player connect to receiver on HDTV. It was showing green screen and syncing issues and also not showing denon Menu on screen. I reset and now only menu is seen but no video/audio from BD player

My Connections:

receiver HDMI 1 to Sony BD Player
Receiver HDMI 4 Monitor out to TV input 4
Receiver Digital audio to HDTV digital audio out.

I can get BD player working when connected directly to TV.

Please help

Thanks in advance


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Change the order in which you power up the units. Try starting in order from display back to source and vice versa.


----------

